# 95 740i - Subwoofer connections



## kkodal78 (Aug 12, 2008)

hi all
i was wondering if anyone new if the e38s are prewired for subwoofer.mine doesn't have a sub and the bass doesn't sound like it is sufficient.so i ordered a oem subwoofer but before i try to put it in i just wanted to make sure if the wiring from amp is there or not.thanks in advance


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the 4 speakers on the rear deck are subs


----------



## kkodal78 (Aug 12, 2008)

yes but mine doesn't have those 4 speakers on a housing so i ordered them but i wasn't sure if there is a wire which connects right up to the speakers/connection on the box which houses the speakers?


----------



## kkodal78 (Aug 12, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

Regardless of what you order "OEM", if it is not from a 2002 or newer 7series, you will not be satisfied! Install atleast a 10" subwoofer and after-market amp in your trunk and call it a day!


----------



## kkodal78 (Aug 12, 2008)

sounds like what i have to do anyways.i got the oem subs and took apart the rear and no cables to power them up so i have to get an aftermarkt one to make it work.


----------

